# Punch Lodge, Surrey - April 2017



## Brewtal (May 12, 2017)

Visited with Gromr123. Cheers for this day out mate.

This place is an absolute mindfuck when you spend a while there and go round a few times. Such a random selection of stuff, some shady business shenanigans going on, and other than a few bits flung around it is pretty untouched. A real rarity around here.













































































Someone has good taste in beer. This isn't the sort of Belgian stuff you can get in most places. Sour beer is an acquired taste. I love it.



































































Grom





























































Thanks for looking!


----------



## RedX_unleashed (May 12, 2017)

Very nice, a very pretty find. I'd like to request a mid tail-whip photo of Grom in your next dual explore.


----------



## jsp77 (May 12, 2017)

very nice Brewtal, some very nice shots there. Looks like you was having fun on the scooter. cheers


----------



## mockingbird (May 12, 2017)

excellent dude, will need a trip to surrey at this point ha!


----------



## Gromr (May 12, 2017)

Such a bizarre place isn't it! Love those 50mm shots, lots of nice details.

Was a fun explore, although I'll have to work on my corridor scooter tricks for next time


----------



## HughieD (May 12, 2017)

Massive, fantastic and bizarre! What a find. Why abandon such a fab place as this? Great set Brewtal...


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 12, 2017)

That's a nice place, I would spend ages going through those Punch annuals, good reading in them. Looks like an excellent beer according to this website and only three quid a bottle. Duchesse de Bourgogne 330ml | Verhaeghe
A nice way to end a days explore.


----------



## Luise (May 12, 2017)

Very nice.. Loved it.


----------



## Electric (May 12, 2017)

Very nice Brewtal. Having the power and lights on makes your photos look very interesting.


----------



## Rubex (May 14, 2017)

Shady shenanigans haha I like it! This is a great find Brewtal  I really like those "Punch" books! Excellent photos as always.


----------



## Brewtal (May 14, 2017)

Rubex said:


> Shady shenanigans haha I like it! This is a great find Brewtal  I really like those "Punch" books! Excellent photos as always.



Thanks Rubex! Can't take credit for the find, this one was Gromr123!


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 14, 2017)

That looks a great place mate.you got some great shots.your photos just get better,not keen on fish though.but personal choice of mine


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 17, 2017)

Mind fuck, yep I certainly get that!

I'm glad u managed to shoot a couple of beer taps, brewery next

Loving that wall paper in the bathroom shot and them close ups on keys

Looks a very interesting visit indeed!


----------



## flyboys90 (May 18, 2017)

Strange a very pricey property to leave empty.Great shots,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tenzinjoe (May 20, 2017)

A great fine, worth a visit just to read the Punch books!


----------



## telforc1 (Jun 23, 2017)

07540287609 would love further information on this building for my A-Level art project!


----------

